# Happy New Year!!



## Guest (Dec 31, 2021)

From Australia: let's keep fingers crossed that 2022 is a better year for all of us.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

¡ǝuoz ǝɯᴉʇ ʇɐɥʇ uᴉ sɹǝɥʇo llɐ puɐ lǝqɐʇsᴉɹɥƆ ɹɐǝ⅄ ʍǝN ʎddɐH


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

And to you too Christabel. Also happy new year when it comes to all at TC. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*Happy 2022*. Prepare yer lifeboats.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Christabel said:


> From Australia: let's keep fingers crossed that 2022 is a better year for all of us.


And the same to you and Oz. Plus you have the added bonus of kicking the cr*p out of one of the most pathetic and unprepared cricket teams ever to leave our shores.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

* * * Happy New Year! * * *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy New Ears!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy New Year from Scotland.






This was last year - this year isn't up on youtube yet!

Have a great 2022.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2022)

Sydney goes way over the top, as usual:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2022)

Did some people not notice that a thread was started on New Year already?


----------

